# Gloucs/wilts livery



## ihatework (13 August 2014)

Gloucs/wilts people
I'm tentatively considering a move in this direction.
Southern Cotswolds 
North of M4 J15/16/17
Likely Malmsbury/Tetbury kind of area.

Could anyone suggest decent yards to look at? I'm flexible on whether smaller private or larger commercial set ups but must meet the following criteria:
- All year turnout, overnight in summer, ideally individual. If there is some restriction in bad weather then a horsewalker on site.
- large airy stables that are fine for day use in summer
- good school, ideally 20x60 +, with floodlights that can be used all year round
- lorry parking
- access to hacking

Ideally assisted DIY but could consider a basic part livery.

An added bonus would be the option of full grass herd turnout for my old boy, but this is not essential.

A quick PM of ones to avoid like the plague would also be appreciated


----------



## skint1 (13 August 2014)

You could try Filo Horses at Medbourne which is really close to M4 J15, there is also Knapp Farm which is off the A419 so pretty close to Cirencester.  I think both those yards may have facilities that meet your requirements


----------



## ihatework (13 August 2014)

Many thanks Skint1, both look like they meet criteria  Probably further east than ideal, as I'm likely to base myself closer to Tetbury but will certainly keep them on the list


----------



## hcm88 (16 August 2014)

Rookery Farm in Hankerton, probably about 15 mins away (from Tetbury) so if you're the wrong side of Tetbury may not be ideal but the Malmesbury side means it could be a good shout. They have wonderful facilities and I believe offer all sorts of livery and all year turn out but has been a couple of years since I knew anyone stabled there. Field Farm Stud is nr Minety which again is closer to Malmesbury so may be suitable if you're that side of Tetbury!

New Ho stables is a professional yard right in Tetbury but I am not sure if they offer DIY

there's a few in Cirencester, 10 mins from Tetbury a little further form Malmesbury. Old Kennels is apparently good with access to hacking in Cirencester Park. Rectory Farm if you're willing to travel to just above ciren... again may not be DIY though.

No personal experience with any of those I'm afraid but known a few who have had good experiences at them.

Its a fantastic area and I'm sure you'd love it if you did decide to move, I certainly do.


----------



## LittleGreyMare (17 August 2014)

Calmsden just outside of Cirencester looks to be pretty good. They have an Xc course and hold a be each October.


----------



## ihatework (17 August 2014)

Thank you LGM & hcm88,
Hankerton yard looks a good option & old kennels could work too. FFS, Minety is already on the 'to view' list - would def work for my dressage mare, probably not for the old boy though as on the pricey if not using the facilities.

Need to spend a weekend down there viewing!


----------



## _GG_ (17 August 2014)

ihatework said:



			Thank you LGM & hcm88,
Hankerton yard looks a good option & old kennels could work too. FFS, Minety is already on the 'to view' list - would def work for my dressage mare, probably not for the old boy though as on the pricey if not using the facilities.

Need to spend a weekend down there viewing!
		
Click to expand...

There's a bed here if you need it as a base. It's just under an hour drive from my house to tetbury, but the offer is there if it can save you paying for accommodation


----------



## ihatework (17 August 2014)

_GG_ said:



			There's a bed here if you need it as a base. It's just under an hour drive from my house to tetbury, but the offer is there if it can save you paying for accommodation 

Click to expand...

Thank you, what a lovely kind offer 
I have an event horse based with a friend/pro on Tetbury so generally stay there when I go over.

Would definitely be good to make a few new friends in the area when I make the move!


----------



## _GG_ (17 August 2014)

ihatework said:



			Thank you, what a lovely kind offer 
I have an event horse based with a friend/pro on Tetbury so generally stay there when I go over.

Would definitely be good to make a few new friends in the area when I make the move!
		
Click to expand...

I know my way around that neck of the woods and it's always good to meet new horsey people


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 August 2014)

Knapp Farm is about 20/25 mins to Tetbury; it's round the corner from where I live and I used to work in Tetbury - biggest factor in time is number of tractors in the way  Along the same lane there are at least 2 other yards that do DIY and have arenas, plus a little further towards Cricklade is Chelworth Fields.  
People do seem to stay at Knapp for years though which has to be a good recommendation.
If you wanted assisted then there's ReinandShine about 2 miles away on the road to Wootton Bassett.
If you wanted to come and meet some folks from the area then it's Cricklade Show on Monday so they'll all be out in force, including me - I'll be helping with the gymkhana if it doesn't clash too much with the jumping if you wanted to say hi


----------



## ihatework (18 August 2014)

LL, hope the show goes well  I'm afraid I'm at Wellington horse trials on Monday so won't be able to make it.

Knapp farm looks nice!

While I'm thinking about it are there any particularly nice villages to prioritise looking for houses in? I've got ones in Kemble, Crudwell and Sherston to take a look at


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 August 2014)

That's a shame  It's one of the larger ones in the area, but best of luck at Wellington.
Lovely villages, Kemble has the rail station so if that's important (direct line to London) then great plus a shop etc and is handy for Cirencester as well.  Crudwell is about middle distance between Minety / Leigh and Tetbury, Sherston probably the wrong side of Malmesbury if you were having horses this way.  Minety itself (especially Upper Minety) has some lovely properties but no pubs other than on the main road that I know of.  
Crudwell has one of my favourite pubs in the Potting Shed, we seriously considered a house there just for that reason! I think there's a shop as well.
Oaksey is a nice village - pub, golf course, also Long Newton may be worth a look - there are a couple of yards there that are probably worth checking out too, plus Tetbury itself of course  
What sort of property would you be looking for?


----------



## ihatework (18 August 2014)

I think we would get on!! I'm likely to base my decision on a nice pub within walking distance lol!
Unfortunately no mansions for me, just a 2-3 bed period property with parking and preferably not too much garden!
Found a small private yard to view in Shipton Moyne too


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 August 2014)

Shame it wasn't 6 weeks ago - my brothers just let his that might have fitted the bill  if you were looking to rent.  
With regard to parking - Tetbury and Malmesbury in the nice period parts are a right PITA - it's one of the reasons we discounted Malmesbury on our house search as all the houses we liked had none  
Sherston I don't know particularly well but there are some lovely properties on the main road with on road parking.  
Kemble and Crudwell the parking should be fine but not sure that there are many true period properties.
Shipton Moyne is lovely - drove through there the other week trying to work out who the different xc courses belong to.


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 August 2014)

Have just seen on a local FB site Cerney Equestrian have just put up an ad for full/part/diy... www.cerneyequestriancentre.co.uk


----------



## hcm88 (18 August 2014)

Village wise there are many lovely ones in the area! I'm north of Cirencester now but have family near Kemble area. Very handy place but I'd recommend the surrounding villages rather than Kemble itself to live if you want something cotswold-y and cute.. Crudwell, Ewen, the Keynes villages (Somerford/Ashton/Poole), Shipton Moyne, Coates, Tarlton, Oaksey, Hankerton, Cherington, Charlton, Sapperton. They cover the Tetbury-Cirencester-Malmesbury area! some don't have pubs themselves but are all in the area of one.


----------

